
Rand Paul declares surveillance 'war' and hints at filibuster for NSA reform - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/29/rand-paul-surveillance-filibuster-nsa-reform
======
WalterSear
Let's hope that, this time, he doesn't get the date conveniently wrong, and
doesn't just grandstand without pissing off his masters, like he just did.

